# Preggers or am I just crazy?



## FlyingRFarm (Sep 26, 2016)

My Hubby and I got our first goat from an animal swapmeet at the end of May. She was supper underweight so I didn't think much about her packing on the pounds. I encouraged it. A month or so ago though we realized her udder was starting to look bigger, not shiny or bagging up just increasing in size a bit. Also seemed like her 'pooch' was changing. Figured maybe she was bred. Now its nearing the time she should of had the baby if she was bred, breeding date couldn't have been before May 26 and I'm still not feeling kicks. If I bounce her belly I swear I feel a baby in there but no movement. I'm just trying to prepare myself a bit so I took pictures. If anyone has any idea on pregnant or not I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

The pictures arent appearing for me but I would get things ready just incase


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

According to the looks in the pic, I would say no. Unless it is just one and a small one. But with maybe another month to go it might change so it wouldn't hurt to be prepared. I had one that I would have bet on her only having one, but she had twin boys. You say she is your first goat. Is she still your only goat? Then you said if she was bred it couldn't have been before May 26. Do you mean 'after' May 26?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think she's pregnant either. You may have just been seeing the normal maturing of a teenage goat's body.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She doesn't look pregnant to me either. Now watch her surprise everyone. ;-)


----------



## FlyingRFarm (Sep 26, 2016)

We now have 9 more goats and have successfully delivered a healthy kid. She was just our first goat we got and she was purchased on more of an impulse with no research and without my list of questions. We didn't expose her to any males so it would only possible for her to be pregnant if she was bred before coming to our house which was May 25. My husband did point out though that 180 days isn't end of October but end of November so we'll see. She hasn't gone into heat like the other girls yet either but if she does I figure that'd answer my question.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

It's 145-150 days for goat pregnancy, so she'd be due by the end of October.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Usually about a month before I watch their teats as they walk. Theyll start to "wiggle" as they run or walk.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Pretty gal, doesn't look pregnant to me.

Here is a calculator to use for gestation: http://www.americangoatsociety.com/education/gestation_calculator.php


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone, not preggo.


----------



## FlyingRFarm (Sep 26, 2016)

Her teats definitely wiggle when she runs or moves quickly. I guess I'll know for sure either way by the end of next month. Thank you Mylie it IS only 150 days, my Hubs had me doubting myself.


----------

